# Who wants some more home made wax?



## millns84

I've been experimenting again since the slimey, spongey soft strawberry scented mess which was Vajazzle wax (even if it did work reasonably well!).

This time, I've come up with something a lot harder - actually like a normal hard wax. It smells like petrol with a hint of coconut (nowhere near enough coconut :lol but the texture is exactly how I wanted it.

Anyway, as with the last experiment, I'm going to be giving away two tubs to "lucky" members, although this time they're 250ml rather than 50ml.

All I require to consider you for the draw is:

1. A suggested name for the wax (from the last wax, you can tell I'm not good at names)
2. Confirmation that you'll do a little test/write up of the wax - just for fun but feedback is good from my perspective.

Good luck all :thumb:

Oh and I nearly forgot, here they are:










As you can see, the high quality made in China tubs took exception to the temperature of the wax being poured into them and decided they didn't want to be perfectly round any more...


----------



## millns84

Really sorry, thought I was in the wax section. :wall:

Can a mod move please?


----------



## AaronGTi

Vaginal Rock

I can do a wee test if you wish


----------



## Trip tdi

Millns, is the second prototype here, looks totally different to the Vajazzle wax


----------



## bgm46

Simple, after the creator - Millnswax Supreme

More than willing to do a write up.


----------



## millns84

Trip tdi said:


> Millns, is the second prototype here, looks totally different to the Vajazzle wax


Yep, thought I'd learn from the last attempt mate :thumb:


----------



## CTR De

cocomillns 84 premium wax :thumb:


----------



## ottostein

Mills Fanny Wax?

Ill do 2 reviews, one on my new wheel and one on the bonnet


----------



## RP84

Millconut (username and coconut together) lol or
Millconut84


----------



## Will_G

Coconauba

I'll quite easily do a write up


----------



## Trip tdi

Millns Perfectus Requisite Show Car Wax


----------



## Trip tdi

millns84 said:


> Yep, thought I'd learn from the last attempt mate :thumb:


Vajazzle wax was perfect, just the texture needed a slight tweek, Nice to see you Millns bringing a new one out :thumb: This ones looks very good in the pictures :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Tropimill


----------



## WashMitt

Petroliwax


----------



## karl_liverpool

Suggestion for name slick milk  lol. I'd be happy to give an honest opinion and write up if chosen.


----------



## BoostJunky86

I'll do a little review for ya!

Name:

4 star Bounty Hunter.

Tried to include all the bits from above lol


----------



## willwander

Mans milk


----------



## Hasan1

molten lava:lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar

Le Millinoix Coco du Elégance Grands Prix de Wax dans récipient plastique. 









(I don't want it by the way, unless I'm forced).


----------



## BoostJunky86

johnnyguitar said:


> Le Millinoix Coco du Elégance Grands Prix de Wax dans récipient plastique.
> 
> (I don't want it by the way, unless I'm forced).


Wax delivered with Free French lesson with every pot lol!!


----------



## kempe

carnaubanut


----------



## TheMilko2905

Millns Petrolnut Wax
The perfect gift for the petrol head coconut in you life!!!

I'll certainly complete a full write up with either beading or sheeting photo's included


----------



## putzie

millns coconut vagazzle wax ! for long lasting damp patch beading and protection lol


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Looks like someones been donating sperm....


----------



## shinyporsche

Kingshaun2k said:


> Looks like someones been donating sperm....


How about 'man wax'?


----------



## Daffyplum

Whacks.


----------



## Azonto

CocoFuel?


----------



## kevoque

The Cum Pot
Cream de la Creme


----------



## johnnyguitar

BoostJunky86 said:


> Wax delivered with Free French lesson with every pot lol!!


Bien sur!


----------



## Grommit

Bounty -The wax of paradise 

Aye ill test it


----------



## danwel

Sex Wax!!!!!!


----------



## Paranoid

PetrolColada


----------



## Trip tdi

Millns Champion warrior edition wax.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Dr Millins One and Only Amazing Hi-Shine, Extra Gloss, Ultra Waxy Wax, containing genuine spirit of snake oil*








*still don't want it


----------



## suspal

jasmine :thumb:


----------



## Joech92

Name

Intensity

Wy choose me?

Love make videos. Check out my ones on AutoFinesse products.

http://m.youtube.com/user/fourwheelperfection?feature=guide


----------



## johnnyguitar

Trevor


----------



## Chawes7

Petocunutuba


----------



## Karl woods

Monkey spunk


----------



## kev1609

Coconut glide


----------



## sicko

the waxinator, ****'o'jambo, mochefit (cum in slovene hahaaha), sexywax, THE mans pudding wax, the wax by millns84, wax pour homme, slap on wax.....

would love some testing in slovenia for you


----------



## Joech92

Karl woods said:


> Monkey spunk


Already a brand.


----------



## Karl woods

Joech92 said:


> Already a brand.


You learn something new everyday :lol:


----------



## rsblue

love juice or man fat


----------



## Brigham1806

Caribbean Petroleum


----------



## gm8

gas gloss (for our american members)


----------



## Grommit

When do we find out winners millns?


----------



## Herby

COCnVAG


----------



## Saamm93

Hard hat. 

I'll try to. Can't promise ill do anything good thought


----------



## millns84

Grommit said:


> When do we find out winners millns?


I was going to do a random number generator on Friday evening, but only using the first post from any member as some have posted multiple times...just for fairness. I will then post them over weekend provided I get their details on Friday. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Millns-MakingOfTheMasterpiece

Happily do a review for you, I've done a fair especially for waxes, here's a recent one for example ... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291287


----------



## 550_VRS

Jizzwax (brand) - cocojizz (wax name)  so all in all it will be Jizzwax's cocojizz 

yes any review can be done lol


----------



## jenks

Coconutty Shell Wax - Protects your shell from hell! (could do a deal with Turtle wax and become the new Bouncer):thumb:

Review no probs on my silver and dark blue cars


----------



## polt

You should call it 
對自的筆記不買便宜的中國人蠟罐
Translates to
Note to self - don't buy cheap Chinese wax pots

Of course I'd do a review


----------



## james_death

Has that first pot melted????...:lol:

Hmmm Name.......

Coconut Milk....:thumb:


----------



## alxg

Millns Fud Slush

I'll review it when I get the chance and weather at the same time...:thumb:


----------



## millns84

james_death said:


> Has that first pot melted????...:lol:
> 
> Hmmm Name.......
> 
> Coconut Milk....:thumb:


They both have slightly, but the one on the left a lot more! 

Also loving the way most people think that because it's my wax, it has to have a dirty, filthy name :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

I've got a name, Millns 69eeerrrr wax :thumb:

Surely this has got to win hands down now


----------



## dave-g

cocomill V2 lol.

I'd love to try and have a review for you, looks a decent wax, and followed your vajazzle wax was impressive!


----------



## Ernie Bernie

In keeping with the theme - Bedazzled for the name


----------



## Trip tdi

Millns special Spunk Creamed Juice Wax...

No disrespect Millns to yourself  it's what the pot reminds me of :argie:


----------



## millns84

Trip tdi said:


> it's what the pot reminds me of :argie:


Could have probably thought of better smilies to use after saying that, but if you're happy mate...

:lol:


----------



## jenks

Did anyone win?:tumbleweed:


----------



## millns84

jenks said:


> Did anyone win?:tumbleweed:


Not yet, I've ordered some little boxes to post the tubs in and they're taking they're own sweet time to arrive :wall:

Thought I'd leave it open until I can actually send them


----------



## millns84

Right, got the boxes yesterday so random number picker picked:

1. Danwel
2. Will_G

PM's on their way.


----------



## danwel

Cool I'll give it a whirl mate


----------



## Will_G

Thanks very much :thumb: I'll get the PM on the way shortly


----------



## jenks

danwel said:


> Cool I'll give it a whirl mate


Could this be the first homebrew group test? You lucky berger you!:thumb:


----------



## Super G

would give a sample a try

what a bout

'The' Fuel Bounty


----------



## moosh

Millns Petnut Wax?!

Will test this out no probs!


----------



## danwel

Got the wax mate!! Ill give it a bash over next couple of weeks. It's very oily on first look


----------



## danwel

Well I had a spare pot kicking about and if it is ok with the OP will send out the remaining to first person to post below this post.


----------



## marc147

I would love to try


----------



## danwel

marc147 said:


> I would love to try


As long as it is keeping with the rules and ok with milns84 I'm happy to pop it in the post:thumb:

Once I get the yay or nay I will drop you a pm:thumb:


----------



## millns84

danwel said:


> As long as it is keeping with the rules and ok with milns84 I'm happy to pop it in the post:thumb:
> 
> Once I get the yay or nay I will drop you a pm:thumb:


I'm completely fine with that :thumb:

Look forward to seeing how you get on with it.


----------



## TopSport+

look interesting


----------



## marc147

Arrived today, i will give it a shot asap and give a little review on it, it looks good


----------

